# What's your arrow style? Best fletchings for long distance shooting.



## BPale10 (Mar 7, 2013)

This thread will be an open discussion, debat, opinions, suggestions, or even theories. But the center of it all is mainly about the arrow setup. 

*What do you use, what is your set-up, and for what reason did you come to choose that style of gear?
*What brand of feathers or vanes do you use? Why?
*What size, shape, and left wing or right wing? Why?
*What do you use to install your fletchings, nocks, and inserts? Why?
*Do you use weights? Why?

******AND THE MOST IMPORTANT QUESTION THAT I NEED HELP WITH IS.......
What type of arrow set-up would you recomend for shooting long distances ( from 80 yards to 150 yards) while outdoors and in different weather (Mainly in nice fair) conditions? And for what reason would you choose that set-up?

Again any type of information you can add to this thread is to help your fellow archers. Hopefully this will become a great source of knowledge and a reference for your beginners and younger archers to become the best of the best. 

Thank you


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

During the warmer weather, I shoot the field course, farthest target 80 yds, at my local club most every weekday morning. I have gone to a small diameter arrow, which carries more speed downrange due to less drag and is less affected by crosswinds. Started with Easton ACEs because that's what the better shooters used, but moved to the more cost effective Victory VAP V1s. I make them up with Victory 100gr glue in points, push in Bohning F nocks, Arizona Archery Plastifletch Max PM16 1.7" vanes (per a recommendation from Lancaster Archery). I use a Bitzenburger Dial-O-Fletch to straight fletch the arrows with about a 2 degree offset with Arizona Archery fastset gel. I use Tuff Goat Impact glue for the glue in points per a recommendation from Victory. My arrows are just over 300gr, the minimum for a Hoyt with a 60# draw to get the flattest trajectory possible which allows me to use a small diameter body Spot Hogg IT 5 pin sight with 0.019" pins, legal for bowhunter freestyle class. My pins are set for 20, 30, 40, 50, and 60 yds and the top of the level is set at 80yds.


----------



## JUSS HUNT (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the GOLD TIP knetic 400 spine fletch with Vane Tec 2.25 swift vane arrow wight 403grain they hit the makes well , all i do is change points an your ready to hunt


----------

